# [SOLVED] my laptop is not recognizing my dvd/cd drive



## tatianah (Aug 26, 2008)

hey there... my dvd drive was working pefectly and suddenly no dvd or cd is recognized! when i go into the control panel to check the device manager, under the DVD/CD-ROM drives, there's a yellow exclamation mark near the PIONEER DVD-RW DVRKD08RS ATA Device and when i click on this device instead of getting the message:"this device is working properly" i get the following message:"Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing (code 39)"! I've tried everything from scans to updates and cannot figure out how could this have happened! please can you help me find a solution? by the way i have window vista and the laptop brand is Acer


----------



## tatianah (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: my laptop is not recognizing my dvd/cd drive*

sorry guys i really have no clue about drivers so please if u could help me find a website to download a free cd/dvd drive compatible with my acer aspire 4315 i would really appreciate it


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: my laptop is not recognizing my dvd/cd drive*

Hi, Tatianah
Uninstall any DVD burning software or Virtual Drive software (like Daemon tools for example) from Programs & Features in Control Panel.
Then go into Device Manager and right-click on the name of the DVD Drive; select Uninstall.
Restart.
Let Vista install and configure drivers for the DVD Drive.

If that makes no difference, follow the advice in the link below........
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461/en-us
Ignore the title at the top, just follow the advice under "Resolution" and restart after completion.


Your page at Acer.....
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_4315.html


----------



## tatianah (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: my laptop is not recognizing my dvd/cd drive*

hey thank you so much houndog777  everything is back to normal now... i'm new here but i can see why this forum is so popular

tatiana


----------



## samantha80 (Nov 14, 2008)

hiiii houndog777,,thank you so much,,god bless you,becouse if i want send my laptop to company is was so far away from me,,hugs for you,,
i had same problems as tatianah,,,,,,many thanks..


----------

